# Sonido entrecortado al subir volumen



## Tothelimit (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola! En mi coche tengo una radio Blaupunkt Car 300. Hace poco empezo a entrecortarse el sonido mucho en cuanto subo un poco el volumen, mientras tenga el volumen bajo se escucha bien la radio, pero en cuanto lo subo un poco, el sonido se escucha y se apaga se escucha y se apaga...
¿Como puedo solucionar esto? He abierto la radio, pero no tengo ni idea de esto....
Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 1, 2007)

casi seguro que has quemado el amplificador, cuando el volumen esta bajo funciona la etapa excitadora que atraviesa como puede a la etapa de potencia.

Cuando la habrás veras uno o dos circuitos integrados atornillados al chasis.
Debes mirar la referencia y preguntar en la tienda si los tienes o "si te los pueden pedir"


Para cambiarlos tienes dos métodos uno con mucho estaño y un buen soldador o puedes comprar cinta desoldadora.


----------



## Tothelimit (Abr 2, 2007)

OK! Muchisimas gracias. Mejor me comprare un RadioCd nuevo, mejor k gastarme nada en ese trasto, jeje. Taluego!


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 14, 2007)

hola todabia no compres un nueva!!!! 

lo unico que deves hacer es sacar el integrado de potencia que por lo general es un TDA y llevarlo ala tienda de electronica te dan uno nuevo por menos de 15 euros lo pones y listo 

te recuerdo que para sacr el integrado tienes que tener un cautin o soldador de estaño y un aparatito que parece un jeringa que con eso sacas el estaño del integrado a recambiar y te sera muy facil de lo contrario es muy agobiante la tarea de desoldar saludos y espero que lo arregles


----------



## magma_60 (Abr 27, 2007)

no se si sea buena idea y aun sea tiempo para darte esta respuesta....  pero empezemos con lo basico,   no tendras mal alimentado el estereo con un cable delgado o ke este haciendo falso contacto,  si no intenta replasar el cable de Vcc(el que esta conectado comunmente al cable amarillo del autoestereo)y reemplazalo por uno de calibre 10-12,
otra posible solucion pero menos usal podria ser ke algun par de cables ke van hacia las bocinas esten haciendo cortocircuito entre si mismos o alguno este haciendo tierra con el chasis
saludos espero te sirva esta respuesta


----------



## Juan Carlos Burela S. (Jun 27, 2007)

bueno aqui el problema no es elimentacsion de tu radio sino simplemente se a quemado tu integrado de salida y punto yo lo se por experiencia no hay dudas simplemente compra otro que de seguro es un TDA7384 o alguno paresido y cambialo  te haceguro que con eso se solusiona tu problema :saludos


----------

